

Show HN: LinkThing.co - bookmarking for information hoarders - rodedwards
http://linkthing.co

======
rodedwards
LinkThing is a bookmarking tool for people like myself - who have wide-ranging
interests and bookmark a tonne, and are looking for a fast/powerful way to
organize. Its not social or "beautiful," but it is effective (IMHO!).

LinkThing is private by default - bookmarks are not shared or public in any
way, unless you create a Public Page and share that URL with others.

This is my perpetual side project. The most recent iteration is of the "less
is more" variety - I've stripped out a bunch of features that weren't
particularly well thought-out, and refocused on the core - tagging, searching,
sorting, etc.

Thoughts/comments welcome!

Cheers!

